# Grilled Rockfish (Striper)



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Made this last night and made some adjustments and made it again today for the rest of the family. Simple but tastes incredible.

1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1/4 cup Balsamic Vinegar 
1/2 cup Lemon Juice
1 tsp Creole Seasoning
1 tbsp Garlic Salt
Rockfish Fillets

- Preheat grill on HI to about 500F, brush clean so the oil bonds
- Mix everything in a bowl, cutting the fillets into pieces as wide as your spatula so they don't fall apart when flipping. Make sure fillets are well coated. marinade for about 10 mins
- Remove fillets from marinade and pat dry
- Brush both sides with olive oil
- Open grill lid and turn burners to LOW
- Oil the grates with Olive Oil
- Cook fillets about 5 mins per side, or until done through. When you flip them try to put them on an unused, hot section of grate so it leaves char marks on both sides. 

Delicious!


----------

